# Any goals for 2014?



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

2014 is NOT starting off with a bang... So far the year is a big fat ZERO for sex. However, I am fairly optimistic that 2014 will be an overall improvement from a frequency and quality standpoint from 2013. Looks like my wife's thyroid has been an issue for much of the year. I actually thought our sex life was solid, but after she had it regulated in November, I saw a taste of what I think will be coming my way in 2014...a wife with a higher libido, more lubrication and more enthusiasm. I thought we had a solid sexual relationship in 2013, but did notice a degradation during the latter half of the year. But the funny thing is that my wife said she hasn't felt this good in YEARS. 

While I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, I'm expecting to see a lot more toe curling porn star type of sex romps this year. We've had them in the past for sure, but I think the frequency and quality will be noticeably better this year.

My goal is to break the 200 barrier for sexual encounters. I'm counting an encounter to include an orgasm for both of us (at least once) in each session. My prediction will be 225 for the year. I'm even tracking it so far. 

Hope for the best and pray I'm not disappointed. Anyone have any NY resolutions for improving the sex life for 2014? 

NOTE: For anyone out there who is seeing a ho hum sex life or a clinically sexless situation, PLEASE CONSIDER getting the thyroid checked for the spouse who is having the issues. This was the root cause that has affected my wife for at least the last 6 months, but maybe even longer than that. I'll also mention that it appears that she responds a lot better to real Synthroid vs. the generic alternative. For me, the generics are fine. But also consider if after a couple months the response is not quite what you expected, it's possible that your spouse needs the brand name as opposed to the generic version. 

Good LUCK to everyone in 2014!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My goal... Get my divorce done. Sex life is nicely on track. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My goal is to not get hurt in any sex accidents.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

We're going down the thyroid treatment path as well, but just starting out. It's encouraging that your wife is having good luck with synthetic as opposed to combination synthetic/natural. My wife's currently on generic levothyroxin, but it's only been a couple of weeks. I'll keep that in mind to suggest name-brand if things don't pan out.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> We're going down the thyroid treatment path as well, but just starting out. It's encouraging that your wife is having good luck with synthetic as opposed to combination synthetic/natural. My wife's currently on generic levothyroxin, but it's only been a couple of weeks. I'll keep that in mind to suggest name-brand if things don't pan out.


In our case, our sex life never went into the toilet like you read about on this forum, but we did seem to lose a connection and got more into a rut. What I didn't realize was that my wife was on a low dosage of levothyroxin but stopped taking it because she didn't feel any better. Why she did that instead of simply getting her levels checked, I don't know. But because of that, our good sex life started to suffer. She dried up and sex became painful in most instances. I've searched for a better lube to try to improve things and it seemed like we found something better. But we were only treating the symptom. 

It's funny, but it seemed like my wife was saying some of the things that I saw echoed in other threads here, where she started talking about how we may may be having "too much sex" (note, around 3 to 4 times a week) and that we could get better quality if we had fewer times in a week. I saw this as a red flag and we both started looking at her BC pills and getting her thyroid checked. I'm pretty confident if we would have let it go and allowed things to go "naturally", I'd be fighting the battle of reduced sexual encounters with my wife and dwindling intimacy. She's feeling a good bit better now with the new synthroid dose.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

For me to continue encouraging and supporting my wifee's weight loss, going back to the gym, newer clothing, diet, she's getting another life long goal done, due to me pushing her, braces and she can't wait for that and listening to her more, basically 2014 is for her.:smthumbup:

She's always wanted her teeth straightened and whitened and on her own, never gets around to it because she doesn't think she's worth it. I have encourages her to do so, she is worth it and now finally, 14 years later, she is doing this as well.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

To continue to sort out myself and my marriage. 

To please my husband in any way, shape or form that he could possibly desire.

To do five pull ups in a row.

To have the pleasure of reading more success stories (go CuddleBug!) on TAM.

Here's to 2014!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> To continue to sort out myself and my marriage.
> 
> To please my husband in any way, shape or form that he could possibly desire.
> 
> ...


Pull ups....I remember those. Count me in on that one!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> My goal is to not get hurt in any sex accidents.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You mean like losing a vibe somewhere???


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

When you are swinging from chandeliers, you never know what might happen.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Let's see.

- cease hostilities with wife for a period of a few months at least contingent on her avoiding visits to Crazy Town
- increase my patience in communicating with her
- work on losing some weight 
- "encourage" wife to work less hours (manipulation is your friend)
- go on long walks with wife and engage her in conversation (has not worked well recently)

Personally I think I have a better chance of getting my lab rodents to play softball than getting a positive response from my wife from any of the above but I'm not a known optimist.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Trying to keep up 

Keeping it up, no problem, just being able to keep up with my wife is more the issue


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

drerio said:


> Trying to keep up
> 
> Keeping it up, no problem, just being able to keep up with my wife is more the issue


Yep, me too.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

drerio said:


> Trying to keep up
> 
> Keeping it up, no problem, just being able to keep up with my wife is more the issue


Hopefully I get a chance to experience that "problem" too...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mine isn't so much sex related, sex life is rocking.

But Mr H is a very romantic man and I am not a romantic, well haven't been so much in the past but I have such a huge desire to be more so with him.
I cook for him and do his ironing (we don't co habitate but pretty much live together between our two houses) but I want to do more for him.

I know he loves painted nails, lingerie and pretty dresses. Last year life was so incredibly busy but I need to find an extra few minutes to do the things he enjoys, do my nails etc. 

I am a vego, he isn't but I still cook meat for him, this year I am going to try out new recipes for him and do some candle lit dinners. We go out a lot to eat but I want to cook more for him and have more romantic evenings at home.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Goal: enjoy what I have and avoid screwing myself over while simultaneously trying to improve myself.


----------



## pinotnoir (Jul 13, 2013)

My goal, separate from the wife. Time to start getting my life back again!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I will do that CP, he washes my hair sometimes, I'm sure he would love to paint my toe nails.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Holland said:


> I will do that CP, he washes my hair sometimes, I'm sure he would love to paint my toe nails.


Something about that sounds very sexy....great thought! 

Maybe I will make that offer to my wife too...


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Mine is to take an emotional break- no sex or talking about anything marriage related. This may sound harsh, but if I didn't initiate both, they wouldn't happen anyway. I've learned to just accept our new hybrid marriage- part friend/part spouse and just enjoy each others company with no expectations of anything.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

...yup - make it to December 31st 2014!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My goal is to give Dh more snuggles and affection.Sex life is fully satisfying but the other day when we were talking he revealed he needs more non sexual physical contact from me.I'm going to work on that


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have several:

1.) Make more time for my wife and I to relax and enjoy each other's company. We both work, and have a teenager active in travel and high-school sports, so quality time alone is precious. In fact, I bought her a "spa day" (massage, manicure/pedicure, bikini wax, etc.) at a swanky spa for our anniversary in April, and she still hasn't used it, too busy.

2.) Maintain our current quantity of sex (about 2+ times per week, our total for 2013 was around 150 sex sessions, not bad for our 50's), and make the quality better. I'd like to do more role-playing, and do more oral (for both of us) to completion, because we mostly do oral as foreplay, which is great, too.

3.) Get to the gym more often. I tore the PCL in my left knee in May, and other than the prescribed rehab, have not been to the gym much over the past 6 months. Both of us have picked up a few pounds, and we'd like to lose them.

4.) Convince my wife to wear her sexy underthings more often. I bought her a bunch of lingerie for Christmas, now I have to get her to toss her last few pairs of granny panties and old worn out undies. She tells me she feels more sexy and confident when she wears her nice lacy underwear under her work clothes.


----------

